# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  وضعُ البِشْت (العباءة) على الكتفين، دون إدخال اليدين في الكُمَّين

## الحمادي

جاء في مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
سئل عن لبس القَبَاء فى الصلاة إذا أراد أن يُدخِلَ يديه (كذا في الفتاوى ولعل الصواب: ألا يدخل يديه) فى أكمامه هل يكره أم لا؟ 
فأجاب: الحمد لله، لا بأس بذلك، فإنَّ الفقهاءَ ذكروا جوازَ ذلك، وليس هو مثل السدل المكروه، لما فيه من مشابهة اليهود، فإنَّ هذه اللبسة ليست من ملابس اليهود؛ والله أعلم.
الفتاوى (22/122).


وسئل: هل طرحُ القَبَاء على الكتفين من غير أن يُدخِلَ يديه فى أكمامه مكروه؟ 
فأجاب: لا بأس بذلك باتفاق العلماء، والفقهاء قد ذكروا جوازَ ذلك، وليس هذا من السدل المكروه، لأنَّ هذه اللبسة ليست لبسة اليهود.
الفتاوى (22/144).


قال الدكتور ناصر بن محمد الغامدي:
(هذا الذي ذكره شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله غريبٌ، لأنَّ هذه اللبسة تدخل في تعريف سَدل اليهود المنهي عنه، ولا أدري ما سبب التفريق عنده بينها وبين السدل، ولعله شاهدَ أنَّ اليهود لا يسدلون هكذا؛ فقالَ ما قال، والله أعلم بالصواب.
علماً أنَّ هذه اللبسة يقع فيها كثيرٌ من المسلمين، خصوصاً المنتسبين للعلم والفقه، فترى أحدَهم يلبس عباءته مُسدِلاً إياها على كتفيه –أو على رأسه أحياناً- من غير أن يُدخِلَ يديه في أكمامها، وهذا من السدل المنهيِّ عنه حقيقةً.
فالواجب التنبُّه لمثل هذا، والحذر من الوقوع فيه، فإنَّ الحقَّ أحقُّ أن يُتَّبَع).

يُنظر: لباس الرجل، أحكامه وضوابطه في الفقه الإسلامي

فما رأي الأفاضل في تعقيب الدكتور ناصر وفقه الله؟

----------


## الفارس

السلام عليكم..
كأنَّ شيخ الإسلام -رحمه الله-  يحصره في باب التشبه ، وهو ما يُروى عن علي رضي الله عنه، وحيث إنَّ هذه اللبسة ليست من لِبَسِ اليهود فلا تدخل في النهي.
وقد تبعه في أول كلامه د/ناصر-جزاه الله خيرا- ، ثم قال إنه لا يخرج عن السدل فلم يُحرِّر عبارته فيما يظهر لي.

والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو عبدالله النجدي

بارك الله فيكم ...
جزاكم الله خيراً يا شيخ عبد الله، على لفت النظر إلى ما يمكن أن أسميه " ظاهرة " في أسلوب الإمام الكبير " ابن تيمية " ـ رحمه الله ـ، وهو إطلاق العبارات القوية في مواضع يحجم عنها غيره، مما يمكن أن يكون موضع مناقشة وبحث، وهو ضربٌ من القول لا يحسنه إلا من كان في مرتبة هذا الجهبذ، الذي هو نسيج وحده.

 وفهم هذه الطريقة يفيد صاحبه الاعتدال في البحث الفقهي، فلا ينحاز دائماً إلى هذا الإمام، كما لا ينحاز ضده، وكان بين ذلك قواماً، والأحسن المقارنة بين الأقوال للخروج بنظر معتدل، لعلي استرسلت وخرجت عن سياق الموضوع، فعذراً.

وبالنسبة إلى المسألة: يبدو لي رأي الشيخ جيداً غاية، فإن النهي عن السدل معقول المعنى، ولا يمكن أن يكون تعبدياً محضاً، لأنه إما أن يُنهى عنه للتشبه باليهود، أو خشية انكشاف العورة، أو انكشاف أحد الكتفين،  أو لعدم مباشرة أعضاء السجود للأرض، كما نصوا عليه في كتب الفروع واللغة.
وطرح القباء على الكتفين لمن يلبس القميص أو الثوب المعروف عندنا تحته لا يشمله أحد المعاني المشار إليها، ففرق بين الرداء والقباء.
فاليهود يسدلون الرداء، والقباء غير الرداء.
والرداء الذي يلبسه من يرتدي الإزار فقط يخشى منه انكشاف جزء من العورة، أو أحد الكتفين.
يبقى احتمال أن يكون الملتحف بالقباء، المدخل يديه فيه، لا يباشر الأرض بكفيه، وهو مكروه عند جماعة من الفقهاء، لكن هذه الصورة ليست بضربة لازب في مسألتنا، إذ من المعروف أن القباء ـ والمشلح أيضاً ـ يستقر على الكتفين، دون حاجة إلى إدخال اليدين لضم أطرافه، فيتوجه كلام أبي العباس ـ رحمه الله ـ، والله أعلم.

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

الأخ الحمادي : هل التصحيح المذكور أعلاه من عندك أم نقلته من كتاب 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## الحمادي

> السلام عليكم..


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الشيخان الفاضلان الفارس وأبو عبدالله النجدي
شكر الله لكما تعقيبكما، وجزاكما عني خيراً

ظاهر كلام شيخ الإسلام يدلُّ على ما ذكرتما، فإنه بيَّن أنَّ هذا اللباس ليس من ملابس اليهود
فهو يخصُّ السدلَ المنهيَّ عنه بما كان مطابقاً لفعل اليهود في نوع لباسهم، وطريقة لبسهم له.

ولكن الإشكال ليس في اختيار شيخ الإسلام، وإنما في حكايته الاتفاق على الإباحة، وقد وجدتُ بعض الفقهاء من أتباع المذاهب الأربعة يذكرون كراهة سَدل القَبَاء؛ بوضعه على الكتفين من غير إدخال اليدين في الكمَّين؛ كما صرَّح به بعض الحنفية.

وثمة مسائل تتعلق بالسدل:
أولها/ تحرير المراد بالسدل المنهيِّ عنه، وأكثر الفقهاء يفسرونه بما سبق ذكره.
ثانيها/ هل سَدلُ القَبَاء والعباءة كسَدل الرداء؟
ثالثها/ النظر في صحة حديث النهي، والذي يظهر لي أنه لايصحُّ.


وغرضي هنا هو تحرير حكاية شيخ الإسلام للاتفاق، وهل هذا الاتفاق سليمٌ من الاعتراض أو لا.

----------


## الحمادي

> الأخ الحمادي : هل التصحيح المذكور أعلاه من عندك أم نقلته من كتاب 
> بارك الله فيك


بل من تصويبي؛ حسب فهمي لكلامه رحمه الله، علماً أني لا أريد اللفظ الذي ذكرتُه بذاته، بل هو أو ما في معناه.

----------


## المقرئ

وفقكم الله وإشكالكم في محله وتصويبكم هو الصواب 

ليتكم تنقلون كلام العلماء الذين خالفوا شيخ الإسلام من الأحناف 
فإن كان في المسألة خلاف فعلا = فأحسن ما يفسر به لكلام أن يقال : إن شيخ الإسلام يتكلم عن مسألة لبس القباء يهذه الصفة من حيث الأصل لأنه من المعلوم إن كانت هذه اللبسة من لبس اليهود فإنها تحرم المشابهة في الصلاة وغيرها = فأراد الشيخ أن يبين أن العلماء متفقون على جواز هذه اللبسة في غير الصلاة 
وأما في الصلاة فكذلك ليست من السدل المكروه وهذا أمر ظاهر 

هذا ما يظهر لي لأول وهلة مع أن فيه بعدا ، ولهذا ليتكم تنقلون بعض النقول المخالفة

----------


## المقرئ

> في صحة حديث النهي، والذي يظهر لي أنه لايصحُّ.


أحسنتم 
وهذا هو رأي الإمام أحمد في رواية الخلال قال عن حديث السدل : ليس بصحيح الإسناد

----------


## الحمادي

> وفقكم الله وإشكالكم في محله وتصويبكم هو الصواب 
> ليتكم تنقلون كلام العلماء الذين خالفوا شيخ الإسلام من الأحناف




أحسن الله إليكم


في البحر الرائق ج2/ص26
قوله (وسدله)   لنهيه عليه السلام عنه كما أخرجه أبو داود والحاكم وصححه 
يقال سدل الثوب سدلا من باب طلب إذا أرسله من غير أن يضم جانبه 
وقيل هو أن يلقيه على رأسه ويرخيه على منكبيه وأسدل خطأ 
كذا في المغرب 
وذكر في البدائع أن الكرخي فسره بأن يجعل ثوبه على رأسه أو على كتفيه ويرسل أطرافه من جوانبه إذا لم يكن عليه سراويل 
وعن أبي حنيفة أنه يكره السدل على القميص وعلى الإزار وقال لأنه صنيع أهل الكتاب 
فإن كان السدل بدون السراويل فكراهته لاحتمال كشف العورة عند الركوع وإن كان مع الأزار فكراهته لأجل التشبه بأهل الكتاب فهو مكروه مطلقا سواء كان للخيلاء أو لغيره للنهي من غير فصل أ.هـ 
وفي فتح القدير أن السدل يصدق على أن يكون المنديل مرسلا من كتفيه كما يعتاده كثير فينبغي لمن على عنقه منديل أن يضعه عند الصلاة ويصدق أيضا على لبس القباء من غير إدخال اليدين في كميه وقد صرح بالكراهة فيه أ.هـ
وكذا صرح في النهاية بإدخال القباء المذكور في السدل وعزاه إلى مبسوط شيخ الإسلام والخلاصة لكن الذي في خلاصة الفتاوى المصلي إذا كان لابسا شقة أو فرجيه ولم يدخل يديه اختلف المتأخرون في الكراهة والمختار أنه لا يكره أ.هـ

----------


## الحمادي

> أحسنتم 
> وهذا هو رأي الإمام أحمد في رواية الخلال قال عن حديث السدل : ليس بصحيح الإسناد



بارك الله فيكم
وأعلَّه كذلك الدارقطني في علله 
وأشار إلى ضعفه أيضاً أبو داود في السنن

----------


## المقرئ

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم

----------


## الحمادي

وفيكم بارك الله أيها الشيخ الكريم
وإن وقفتم على إفادة أو استدراك فلا تبخلوا رعاكم الله

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

أحسن الله إليكم وجزاكم خيرًا.

----------


## الحمادي

> أحسن الله إليكم وجزاكم خيرًا.



وإليكم أحسن الله

----------


## الحمادي

لمناسبة الزمان؛ ولمزيد من البحث والتأمل

----------


## الغُندر

الحديث له طريقين الى عطاء رواهما ابو داود فقال:
 حدثنا محمد بن العلاء وإبراهيم بن موسى عن ابن المبارك عن الحسن بن ذكوان عن سليمان الأحول عن عطاء قال إبراهيم عن أبي هريرة
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن السدل في الصلاة وأن يغطي الرجل فاه
قال أبو داود رواه عسل عن عطاء عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن السدل في الصلاة.
(قلت الحسن بن ذكوان ضعيف وكذلك عسل بن سفيان)

----------

